# Where to buy a Vax 6131



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok guys seen as this is becoming a regular ask where do i get a Vax 6131, thought i would put this up and maybe a mod could sticky it:thumb:

The Vax 6131 is a multifunction canister dry vacuum & carpet washer :thumb:

link for the Vax 6131 is here

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~135648~Vax+6131+Multifunction+Canister+Dry+Vacuum+++Carpet+Washer










Its been on offer for a long time and for this price you cant go wrong.

Few people have been asking what to put in with the clean water after speaking with few people on here found it best to just use clean fresh water as when you clean the carpets using either APC or a dedicated fabric clean agitated with a brush, then the water helps extract this best. I did try it with a shampoo in the fresh water bucket but it made far to many suds.

The only thing u will need is the interior small vax upholstery wash tool for things like mats and seats. You can get that from here

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuum-cleaners/vax/p/1086/694/0/0/508204/upholstery-wash-tool.html










Worth every penny :thumb:

any questions just ask.

tom


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't forget discount code EDSCLEAN10 for Robert Dyas.

I just got both for <£100 delivered - thanks Tom


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

this is excellent iam 100% buying 1 thank you!!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks I've got a 6131 that I've had for a year and only took out of the box today :doublesho at least I know it works now

Anyway I've ordred the small wash tool from espares :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

IanG said:


> Thanks I've got a 6131 that I've had for a year and only took out of the box today :doublesho at least I know it works now
> 
> Anyway I've ordred the small wash tool from espares :thumb:


what took you so long?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It was always one of those things I was going to get around to but never did


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fair enough  what are you going to use with it? apc?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

If I get one of these it will be used with the clean water, for wet vacuuming the mats after they have been cleaned with APC first.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> fair enough  what are you going to use with it? apc?


APC probably but might try the Valetpro fabric cleaner as I can get that locally


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

macmaw said:


> If I get one of these it will be used with the clean water, for wet vacuuming the mats after they have been cleaned with APC first.


yeh thats right spray apc in then extract with clean fresh water :thumb:


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Don't forget discount code EDSCLEAN10 for Robert Dyas.
> 
> I just got both for <£100 delivered - thanks Tom


Hi

Did you get the Upholstery Attchment as well from there? Any hassle with delivery?

Looks like I'll have one of these to replace my own which is on it's last legs! 

Thanks

Greig


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

got the small attachment for my 6131 from espares - quick delivery


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I am the same as kev was out of stock for about a week but still came quickly


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Hi 

Think ill just do it that way then!  Main machine then the attachment from eSpares

Greig


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

@ Tom

Thanks for the original link, very good! 

Greig


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

VooDoo said:


> @ Tom
> 
> Thanks for the original link, very good!
> 
> Greig


just helping after i saw the benefits off getting one :thumb: espares are very good as well


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

-tom- said:


> .................. espares are very good as well


Yes when i ordered the part I realised i had an account with them and had used them for parts last year!! :wall: LOL

Thanks again.

Greig


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

-tom- said:


> just helping after i saw the benefits off getting one :thumb: espares are very good as well


All arrived today! Thanks again.:thumb:

Greig


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Still waiting for my attachment from espares which was dispatched on Monday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine came on Wednesday, was just standard Royal Mail though


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've bought 5L of Valet Pro Interior Cleaner - will that be okay with this?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I've bought 5L of Valet Pro Interior Cleaner - will that be okay with this?


does it foam much Russ? ive used megs apc to clean carpets then extracted with the vax, it foams a fair bit in the drum but a quick empty sorts that


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I took the plunge on one of these with attatchment from excellent advise on here, awsome bit of kit love it very powerful no fuss, when I wash I use autosmart bio-brisk which has some spot on cleaning power.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

IanG said:


> Still waiting for my attachment from espares which was dispatched on Monday


Still no sign of this looks like I'll have to phone them on Tuesday now that the 10 days has passed for a "lost" item


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

IanG said:


> Still no sign of this looks like I'll have to phone them on Tuesday now that the 10 days has passed for a "lost" item


Mine took bout a week n half to arrive,but they did email with updates blaming warehouse issues


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

robbo83 said:


> Mine took bout a week n half to arrive,but they did email with updates blaming warehouse issues


I've had the dispatch email 2 weeks ago and still nothing so its either lost in the post or they never sent it in the first place


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Don't forget discount code EDSCLEAN10 for Robert Dyas.
> 
> I just got both for <£100 delivered - thanks Tom


did you get them both from robert dyas site, cant find the small tool??


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

marc-l said:


> did you get them both from robert dyas site, cant find the small tool??


Hi

I do not think the do it. LIke others on this thread, I got mine from eSpares.

Greig


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

this is very tempting.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

marc-l said:


> did you get them both from robert dyas site, cant find the small tool??


No, the tool was from eSpares, sorry for not being clear


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

picking one of these up today that i have bought on auction site.

cannot wait to test it out (sad i know!)


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Don't forget discount code EDSCLEAN10 for Robert Dyas.
> 
> I just got both for <£100 delivered - thanks Tom


Cant get the code to work


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just bought a Vax steam cleaner the other day from Robertdyas... really tempted by this though, great price too


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont think these are available at robertdyas now, when I follow the link it just goess to a A-Z index .


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

phat_gadgy said:


> I dont think these are available at robertdyas now, when I follow the link it just goess to a A-Z index .


They have the 9131 available at £79.99. Is the 9131 the same?


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Itchy said:


> They have the 9131 available at £79.99. Is the 9131 the same?


Bump - Really need a cleaner fast. Cheapest I can find them for is £100


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Macro have the Vax on at £69.99 minus vat at the moment picked one up today.


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sooooo,

Is the 9131 the new 6131 then? are they pretty much the same?


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

The 9131 is very similar, I have a 9131 and it has been superb, I think the only difference is that you get a Turbo tool as standard with the 9131. It's designed for pets so it can cope with a lot and I've had excellent results with it. Looks quite smart in black too.


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Also this code - MVCTENNER - give you £10 off when you spend more than £50.


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

Well i ordered the 9131 for £75.24 delivered from Robert Dyas and i got the head from here - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400127191636&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT for about £22 delivered.

Both items in stock so they might be here by the end of the week


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jul 31, 2006)

Back in stock at robertdyas for princely sum of £86.74 with named day delivery. Kevin


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello there! where can i buy http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuum-cleaners/vax/p/1086/694/0/0/508204/upholstery-wash-tool.html this part, but somewhere with cheap european shipping?


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just remember if you have a quid co account you get an extra 15% off plus 8% back later use this code QUIDCO15DEC to get 15 off !!


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

Do the upholstery tools work with any vax? I have an upright cleaner (Rapide XL).


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi guys i know its an oldish thread but Amazon have them at 69.99 now with super saver delivery..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Danbo said:


> Do the upholstery tools work with any vax? I have an upright cleaner (Rapide XL).


not sure tbh, iirc it says on espares site what models it fits..


----------

